# Flowers in Haruka garden railway



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I want to show some flowers and small plants in Haruka garden railway. 
Those small plants are mazus, they are perennials. They expand pretty quick over a few years and required minimal care.
















This is a miniature Japanese maple tree; it is perfect for shady area. Minimal care is needed. 
















This tree is a wild tree. I don't know the name but it is very strong and would survive in any condition. The good thing about this tree is its root very simple-straight root. Therefore, it is perfect for planting in an established area closed to the building that doesn't need to disturb the foundation. I trimmed it a few times a year to make it more realistic.


----------

